# My latest



## Fisher Kat (Apr 20, 2013)

American Hornbeam. The spacer has been fashioned from Rosewood and tip is whitetail deer antler set with a smooth pebble of yellowish jasper. This was taken today right before the first coat of finish. It stands about 4 and 1/2 feet tall.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice! Do you have a lot of the hornbeam in your area?


----------



## Fisher Kat (Apr 20, 2013)

Rad said:


> Very nice! Do you have a lot of the hornbeam in your area?


Near certain streams there's a lot of it growing.

I've heard people call it either iron or muscle wood. Pretty tough stuff.


----------



## Paul2281 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thats a good looking combination...Sweet look...


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Great looking walking staff!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Outstanding! That will draw many compliments from those whom you encounter on your favorite trails.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

The bit of jasper is a nice touch. You mentioned you were about to put finish on the stick. I've never done anything w. antler. Will the finish be just on the wood, or on the antler also? If so, the same finish, or something different.


----------



## JRSC (Jul 11, 2017)

Very interesting!


----------



## woodsman (Oct 24, 2017)

That's a really nice looking walking stick.


----------

